# Looking for very high end pen kits/parts



## Bill Collier

I have a customer who has quite a few authentic Mont Blanc ball point and fountain pens (very expensive). He has asked me if I can make him a very high end wooden pen. Does anyone know where I can find very high end pen kits or parts that would rival the quality of his Mont Blanc pens?


----------



## leehljp

I was looking today and found these at CSUSA. These pens were in the $130.00 - $160.00 range for the kits. Don't know how they compare though.

http://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/cgi-bin/shopper?search=action&keywords=emperor-pen

http://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/cgi-bin/shopper?search=action&keywords=statesman-pen


----------



## SteveRoberts

The kits mentioned above are on a par with a Mont Blanc when properly executed. The limited edition prices you quote are nice but not everyone would fully appreciate. I find the standard 22k kits appeal to even my most discriminating clients.  It is a BIG heavy pen, not all mont blanc models are that massive.


----------



## Ron Mc

Bill,
I have to agree with Steve. These pens are huge! Not meant to be carried on a daily basis. I have sold several of these for $275.00 so the high end customers like them. But I would almost wait to see if they come out with an Emperor JR.


----------



## woodbutcher

I have seen the Limited Edition (CUSA)pens go for $450.00- $600.00. True collectors wil pay those prices with no questions asked. 
Jim


----------



## mrcook4570

The Jr Statesman from CSU is very nice if the customer prefers something smaller than the Emperor or Statesman.  And you could always turn it as a closed end pen to reduce the weight and lower the center of gravity.


----------



## Randy_

> _Originally posted by Bill Collier_
> <br />I have a customer who has quite a few authentic Mont Blanc ball point and fountain pens (very expensive).....Anyone know where I can find very high end pen kits or parts that would rival the quality of his Mont Blanc pens?



You can buy a MB for $200 and you can buy one for $200O.  I guess it depends on how you define high end??  All of the pen kits are made in the far East and are brass fittings plated with a coat of some expensive metal.  If this guy wants solid silver or gold hardware and gold nibs, you aren't going to find that in a kit pen.  Maybe we need to know a little more about exactly what you are looking for??


----------



## Bill Collier

To Randy's question. As an example of how expensive this customers tastes are he owns a ball point pen and fountain pen set that he paid $5000. for. Crazy stuff in my book.


----------



## Bill Collier

Thanks everyone for your input. I think I will offer him the statesman and emperor series.


----------



## OSCAR15

I agree with Randy..Even higher end pen kits are most likely made in China.... It would be great if some kits were offered from Switzerland or somewhere else where quality is still a priority.OSCAR


----------



## bjackman

You might also want to look at the Sterling El Grande 

http://arizonasilhouette.com/ProductCart/pc/viewPrd.asp?idproduct=131


----------



## RussFairfield

Since cost is always important, even though they say it isn't, you can make almost any kit pen and substitute the kit nib with the 14k gold nibs that Anthony sells for $60. That will get you into the $200 pen range, and both of you should be happy. 

If cost were truely no object, and you have a machine shop lathe to make fittings and cut metric threads, you can buy the $250 Mont Blanc, strip the innards out of it and make him a custom Mont Blanc with wood barrels. Other than doing that, you are stuck with making a pen from a kit.

The only European pen kit that I remember was a fountain pen kit from about 15 years ago. It was very high quality but a complex kit that required 5 different drillings, had a 14k nib, was made in Germany, and sold for about $75 at the time. It disappeared because of lack of interest.


----------



## gerryr

There is also the Regency pen from, I think, Craft Supplies UK.  Woodchuckers in Canada sells it.  I don't know if it's any better than any other kits, but it certainly isn't one you see very often, maybe because you have to make your own bushings for it.  I think there's a link to an article by Rich Kleinhenz about it on the home page.  It's still on my list of things to try - some day.


----------



## wayneis

Quality wise the Emperor, in my opinion anyways is far superior to the Regency or the other fancy kit that Woodchuckers sells.  I bought a couple of each and was pretty disapointed in the plating quality but the Emperor is quality through and through.

Also, if you want a marketing tool then just carry around a Emperor or Statesman in a fancy eye poppin burl like amboyna, it'll draw attention.  Let the full size get their attention and then when they comment on the size bring out a Jr. version, boom bada bing, can you say sale baby$$$.

Wayne


----------



## ed4copies

Thanks, Wayne.

Sounds like a strategy worth trying!!


----------



## ed4copies

After re-reading, I may need you to come with me-not sure I can persuasively execute that "boom-bada-bing" thing[][][:0]


----------

